# Yellowheaded cherryhead and extreme marbling



## allegraf (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are some pics of two of our girls. I was in the yard today and had my camera. They also got new names despite being with us for a long long time. The yellow head went from "yellow girl" to Mimosa and the "marbled girl" was named Bonita Applebaum. We love the odd colored cherries! Enjoy!

Allegra


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Nice looking cherries! ....
LOVE the marbled gal ....~ 

JD~


----------



## terryo (Oct 31, 2010)

They are really beautiful...and different. I love that marbled girl too.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dreadyA (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the marbled one!


----------



## allegraf (Nov 1, 2010)

Mimosa is not the prettiest girl but she is unusual in the amount of yellow she has. Bonita Applebaum has a very unique shell. I am curious if it will fade with time, so far after a year or so, no changes have been observed.


----------



## Isa (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## goReptiles (Nov 1, 2010)

Your tortoises are so pretty.. All of them.


----------



## allegraf (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Whitney. They are all different, some prettier than others but gotta love them all!


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 1, 2010)

beautiful pics. such personality!

teri


----------



## Kenny (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, that marble is incredible


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2010)

Did you cross a leopard and a redfoot? 

Just kiddin'. Nice pics of some really nice torts.


----------

